# pregnant guinea pig??



## Cavalierlover123

Hi guys!

I think my guinea pig is very much pregnant!?(the tri-colour)

what do ye think??


----------



## Chrysler

It does look that way.
Even my fatty merlin and that big.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

it is possible that she is pregnant as she was out on the grass with 'victoria' too(the guinea that got bear pregnant)
i was hoping that he didnt get her tho but he obviously did!


----------



## Chrysler

Bless ya, looks like you can open a pigger zoo soon. 
Charge ppl to come and look at them. lol


----------



## Cavalierlover123

ha i think i already have a zoo lol!  1 cat, 2 hamsters,3 female guinea pigs(one possible preg) 2 male guinea pigs, 2 female rabbits, 3 male rabbits, and two cavaliers! ha


----------



## Marcia

She def looks preggers


----------



## CheekoAndCo

One of my girls looked like that but she wasn't preg. All the worrying, weighing, extra food was for nothing. I think the extra food made her look like she was. She still has that shape about her and is always first to the food!


----------



## Fleur

Oh no!! you'll have to start your own Zoo at this rate.
Keep us updated


----------



## Cavalierlover123

I really hoped she wasnt pregnant, but what can i do about it now.
aw well there will be more lil cuties, will keep ye posted when she has them, it could be soon as shes very pig.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Ok my guinea pig is defo pregnant, her nipples are very long just like the other guinea pigs. they weren't like that before.
I also let her out for a run today and when i picked her up to put her back into her hutch i noticed that she has a very runny dirty bum, it wasnt like that at all before i let her out for a run. So i gave her a bath as i didnt want her to get flystrike. I think she is in labour? would she have a runny bum if in labour?


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Can no-one help me? please


----------



## Fleur

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Can no-one help me? please


Sorry I've never had a pregnant pet so can't help.

I really hope she is OK and all went OK last night.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

No new additions this morning! her diarrhea as stopped too. wonder what that was about?


----------



## Fleur

Good to here the diarrhea has stopped.
Hope all is well now, maybe she is just fat after all


----------



## Cavalierlover123

She definatley is pregnant i just dont know when shes going to have them. 
hopefully soon!


----------



## Fleur

Any news yet?


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Every morning when i go out to feed them, im hoping to see new baby guinea pigs! But i have had no luck yet!
She is ALOT bigger now, think shes bigger than Bear was, so im guessing she'l be having three babies?


----------



## Fleur

How's she doing in the heat?
Any babies yet?


----------



## Neza

She definitely looks pregnant in that pic. It could take awhile for her to have them though. Once my Gert started to show it took more then three weeks before she finally had them. They wait was excruciating.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

She seems fine, i put her in the run during the day and put her in the hutch at night, heres some updated pics, shes alot bigger now!!

heres pics of her before she got pregnant:bear is preg in the first two pics only days before she had them, she wasnt that big at all!










here's bear(the all brown) when she was pregnant as you can see tutter is alot bigger than her now!










Heres tutter today alot bigger! you can see how big she is compared to bear!





































I think shes going to have more than two babies, as bear had two and tutter is alot bigger than her!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Neza said:


> She definitely looks pregnant in that pic. It could take awhile for her to have them though. Once my Gert started to show it took more then three weeks before she finally had them. They wait was excruciating.


The waiting is horrible, i go out every morning hoping ther are babies, but no! hopefully tomorrow when i go out i'll see babies!! guinea pigs are preg for so long, i cant wait!!!!


----------



## Classyellie

She is definately pregnant! When my Sophie had her babies she obliged quite nicely by having them just after I got up one morning so I saw it all!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Classyellie said:


> She is definately pregnant! When my Sophie had her babies she obliged quite nicely by having them just after I got up one morning so I saw it all!


Your so lucky
I always miss all the fun, when my rabbit was pregnant i woke up early every morn coming close to the date and checked her millions of times during the night, then the one morning i slept in, i woke up to my mother saying she had the babies I didnt believe mum but i got up anyway! i was so dissapointed!
Then the same thing happened with Bear,i checked her all the time, then mum woke me too!
Im so unlucky!!


----------



## toddy

I know they are pregnant for a long time but at least they come out fully furred and ready to go and not pink blind and helpless like alot of rodents.
Very much worth the wait I feel.
I hope they are all born safe and sound


----------



## Neza

I know the waiting is driving you crazy, lol, that was me three months ago. It went on and on and the poor pig got wider and wider and I thought it was never going to happen. But it finally did, I was there for it, was the best morning ever. Four perfect little pups who I got to hold when they were like 25 minutes old, it was great. 

You'll have your pigs before you know it and please take lots and lots of pictures, I love new born cavies.


----------



## Fleur

Bless her - she is huge in those pictures!
It can't be long now.


----------



## Classyellie

Any news today?


----------



## Cavalierlover123

No news today either, if only i knew when she was mated! She cant possibly get any bigger, shes HUGE!!
Yes dont worry i'll take loads of pics!
I feel so sorry for her in the heat!
I love baby cavies too, their so cool the way they can walk around & eat, basicly do everything the mum can do!


----------



## Neza

It all depends on the cavie, but yeah, she can definitely get bigger. I kept doing that with my Gert, I'd look at her and say "the babies are coming very soon, she can't possibly get any bigger". But then the next evening she would be even larger. Gert got so wide that she couldn't get out of her house, she'd get stuck halfway out and then start dragging it around with her. 

Keep us posted on how yours is doing! We want to know the moment they are born. Pics would be nice of the newborns, I have ones of Gert's four from when they were 20 minutes old, so tiny and sticky and sweet.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

The run that i put her in has a shelter part, and shes nearly not able to fit in it any more, as shes so big!!
I'll try and get pics when there just born but i usually miss all the fun!
X
I cant wait any longer lol


----------



## Neza

They will arrive soon enough, you'll see. Want to see pics of mine when they were newborns? Not trying to hijack your thread but maybe this will help. Here is brand-new mommy Gertrude and her litter:










They were so small you could easily hold two in one hand, but each was a perfect miniture cavie...










Yours will be that size, you're going to love it.


----------



## srhdufe

Neza said:


> They will arrive soon enough, you'll see. Want to see pics of mine when they were newborns? Not trying to hijack your thread but maybe this will help. Here is brand-new mommy Gertrude and her litter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were so small you could easily hold two in one hand, but each was a perfect miniture cavie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours will be that size, you're going to love it.


OMG they are soooooooooooooo cute!!! 
I want some little piggies now..
I'm sure my dad will kill me if i bring anymore animals into the house! :lol:


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Aw there so cute!!
My other guinea pig had two all black babies 5weeks ago, so i know what im in for lol, both these pregnancies happened by mistake as i was told my guinea pig was a female, and i put these guineas together thinking they were all females, but i found out he was a male when bear started to put on weight so i separated them, hoping that tutter wasn't pregnant, but she is!
I dont mind, atleast i'll have more cute cavies to care for, im keeping the two black ones, one is a male so he's housed with the male that i thought was a female(steven) the other female is with bear & tutter!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Yeah i think shes having her babies, when i went out a few mins ago to give them some carrot peelings, she was making noises that i never heard her do before, but then again bear did this to me too, she didnt have them for days after!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

http://www.safemeds.com/viagra/without-prescription.html
Sorry but what has that got to do with my preg guinea pig? lol


----------



## Neza

It's just an ad bot, it's not an actual person.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Oh ha, i was very confused lol
thanks i feel like a right tit now! ha


----------



## Jazzy

Cavalierlover123 said:


> ha i think i already have a zoo lol!  1 cat, 2 hamsters,3 female guinea pigs(one possible preg) 2 male guinea pigs, 2 female rabbits, 3 male rabbits, and two cavaliers! ha


I can beat you - 5 hamsters, 9 guinea pigs, 2 budgies, 2 rabbits, and two Bichons - it's like Noah's bloomin ark.


----------



## Fleur

Fab pics Neza, your piggies are really sweet.
Just checking in CL, it's sounding hopeful, any news this morning?


----------



## Cavalierlover123

AW! No babies yet again!
I checked up on her every few hours and she was still making noises like she was going to have them, then this morn i went out to her at half 8, i thought when i opened the hutch id see babies, but there wasn't! 
I think shes just holding on longer to annoy me lol..
You were right she is going to get alot bigger!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Jazzy said:


> I can beat you - 5 hamsters, 9 guinea pigs, 2 budgies, 2 rabbits, and two Bichons - it's like Noah's bloomin ark.


You beat me on the hamsters,guinea pigs and budgies.. lol but i have 5 rabbits & a cat, if tutter has 5 babies then i'll beat you on the guinea pigs too lol:001_tt2: but its very unlikly that she'l have 5 babies so you win with the hammies a guineas! the hamsters are my bros and the male guinea pig thats getting them pregnant is his too, he lost interest in them so i took over!!


----------



## Jazzy

They usually have around four although if the piggy is only very young herself they sometimes just have the one. I reckon she's having about 3 or 4 with the size of her though. 
One of ours had babies a few years ago and we lost the first one because the mother didn't know how to rip the bag from it's head and by the time I got to it, it had sadly died.:sad: I then lost both the mothers too within a couple of days of each other and had to hand rear 6 baby piggies with Lactol.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Jazzy said:


> They usually have around four although if the piggy is only very young herself they sometimes just have the one. I reckon she's having about 3 or 4 with the size of her though.
> One of ours had babies a few years ago and we lost the first one because the mother didn't know how to rip the bag from it's head and by the time I got to it, it had sadly died.:sad: I then lost both the mothers too within a couple of days of each other and had to hand rear 6 baby piggies with Lactol.


Oh my, do u mind me asking what happened to the mothers?? Did all babies survive? Tutter will be a year old in August. I know guinea pigs are not sapposed to get pregnant after 6 months as there pelvic bones fuse together, I did all the research thats why I avoided putting my other male near them, but unfortunatley the pet shop got the sex wrong!! I was very worried about bear when I realised she was pregnant so I brought her to the vet, and she thought I wanted to get her neutered I was like what no I think shes pregnant!! I told her everything about the pelvic bones fusing and asked her what I could do, she said she didnt know that was a problem,that she never came across a pregnant gp before and that she'l do some research, I was like what?? I was so worried about bear so I checked up on her all the time incase there was a problem, then the vet rang a few days later saying that theres nothing she can do as the anisthetic would be more harmfull to her and that the pelvic bones fusing wouldn't happen over night! Luckily bear had the babies without any problems !! so I hope tutter doesn't have any problems!! if she does i'll have the vets number ready, but if she cant do anything what do I do??


----------



## Neza

There is no sense worrying about things you can't control, IMHO. Hope for the best and plan for the worst, that's what I say. More likely then not the babies will come out perfectly. And you are ready and watchful in case there is an issue, so she has that as back up. Just check on her as much as you can, that's what you can do.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Neza said:


> There is no sense worrying about things you can't control, IMHO. Hope for the best and plan for the worst, that's what I say. More likely then not the babies will come out perfectly. And you are ready and watchful in case there is an issue, so she has that as back up. Just check on her as much as you can, that's what you can do.


Thanks thats reassured me!! Your right i cant control whats going to happen no-one can!
Bear had perfectly healthy babies so why cant tutter!! 
thanks again!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Ok i went out to check on her again, and stood watching her for a few minutes and she tried to bite both bear & her baby(Choco) so i took tutter out and put her in a hutch on her own still near bear and choco but just not able to bite them. i think shes getting annoyed with the other guinea's would this be a sign that shes close to popping?? I took her out for there safety and just to give her time on her own! She prob doesnt want them annoying her since shes pregnant?


----------



## Neza

It might be best if she has her own private pen for her and the babies, yeah. I don't know if that's a sign of impending delivery, but it could be.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

I put bear on her own when she was nearly due just incase tutter stood on the babies by mistake. Hopefully she'l have them soon now that shes on her own.


----------



## lau02

lets hope she has them soon. I have been checking this site everyday and still no babies.


----------



## Neza

Cavalierlover123 said:


> I put bear on her own when she was nearly due just incase tutter stood on the babies by mistake. Hopefully she'l have them soon now that shes on her own.


Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Just checked her again when i was bringing pippa out for business and still no babies!! and no sign of them to come either!!
I feel bad checking up on her the whole time! hope im not disturbing her, will leave her till half 7 in the morn when i bring pippa out again!!


----------



## Classyellie

Any babies in the early hours CL?


----------



## Classyellie

This was one of mine 2 days before she had her babies...










She had 4!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Mine looks that size!!  
I checked her at 8 this morning an there wasn't any, havent checked yet, wanted to leave her alone for a bit!! Hopefully it will be soon then since that pic was taken 2 days before yours had hers..


----------



## Cavalierlover123

I have checked her again and still nothing, i have taken pics of her:

Before and During pregnancy:


















You can see how big she is compared to my hand


----------



## srhdufe

I keep checking everyday to see if she's had her little piggies but no.... 

Fingers crossed she'll have them soon.. 

If she gets any bigger i think she'll pop! :lol:


----------



## Cavalierlover123

its so disappointing isn't it!! she may have them soon because shes on her own now, she prob didnt like the other gps annoying her.. 
I know shes HUGE! 
come on tutter everyone is waiting...!!


----------



## Marcia

Awww bless. she's huge  
It must be horrible for her in this heat.


----------



## colliemerles

awwwwwwwww bless she looks like she is going to POP,


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Its not warm in ireland, its raining!!
She must be uncompfortable anyway even if its not warm the poor lil pet!!
She'l be delighted when there finally out and so will I!!
Shes like a big pear!!lol


----------



## alyssa_liss

tell her to hurry up lol


----------



## Cavalierlover123

If only that would work!! im gonna be so excited when she finally has them!!


----------



## Classyellie

Still no babies  Thought she'd have them by now! lol

Will check back later - come on Tutter!


----------



## Neza

I'm sure it will be soon, by the pics.


----------



## Nonnie

Many animals will hold back on birthing if they feel threatened or disturbed. I cant remember if pigs are one, but it may be helpful if you reduce the amount of times you disturb her.

Mine NEVER gave birth when i was watching.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Nonnie said:


> Many animals will hold back on birthing if they feel threatened or disturbed. I cant remember if pigs are one, but it may be helpful if you reduce the amount of times you disturb her.
> 
> Mine NEVER gave birth when i was watching.


thats what i was thinking, thats why im not checking her all the time im giving her her own time I wouldnt like it either if someone was checking up on me all the time!!


----------



## Nonnie

Cavalierlover123 said:


> thats what i was thinking, thats why im not checking her all the time im giving her her own time I wouldnt like it either if someone was checking up on me all the time!!


Mine always waited until i went to bed. Of course you do have to check them. I had one who ended up needing a c-section, and fortunately i noticed in time that she was in trouble.


----------



## cupcake

any news? 
I just read through this whole thread for the first time. I'm so excited for you!
x


----------



## lau02

Any news yet


----------



## Classyellie

lau02 said:


> Any news yet


Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## Cavalierlover123

No news yet AGAIN.. But in her bed area it looks like she was going around in circles, maybe its soon??


----------



## Neza

Maybe. Got my fingers and toes crossed for you that it'll be soon.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Thanks guys, hope its going to be tonight!!


----------



## Marcia

I've got my fingers crossed for you that it's soon


----------



## srhdufe

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Thanks guys, hope its going to be tonight!!


ooo we hope so!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

She doesnt look like shes close to having them at all, but she seems to be sleeping ALOT today!! Hopefully its going to be really soon!!


----------



## Neza

Can't wait.


----------



## lau02

lets hope she has them soon.


----------



## Classyellie

Fingers crossed she has them soon!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Just checked her there when i was bringing pippa out for a wee, still nothing maybe in the morning?


----------



## cupcake

aww hope all goes well xx


----------



## lau02

any babies


----------



## Cavalierlover123

No babies! when is she going to have them??


----------



## lau02

no idea but are you sure she is pregnant and just not big. 
I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hopefully she has them soon. Have you got her checked out by the vet.


----------



## celicababe1986

I have a theory!! My cat, your pig, *mypets* cat and Freyja the whippet all have a conspiracy going on. Because they are all due to pop and no one is!!!!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

celicababe1986 said:


> I have a theory!! My cat, your pig, *mypets* cat and Freyja the whippet all have a conspiracy going on. Because they are all due to pop and no one is!!!!!


Yeah lol, whats going on with them all, wonder who will have them first?? ha


----------



## Cavalierlover123

lau02 said:


> no idea but are you sure she is pregnant and just not big.
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hopefully she has them soon. Have you got her checked out by the vet.


Yes im positive shes pregnant she looks just like bear when she was pregnant but shes way bigger, her nipples are bigger ready for the babies, and shes very sleepy, eats way more than usual and drinks alot of water, no i havent brought her to the vets, when i brought bear the vet couldnt do anything for her. So i just thought there was no point, if there is a problem when she is having them i have the vets number ready! I also felt her tummy and there are definatley babies in there, i think she may have 3 or 4 babies!! I just want to *see* them at this stage!!


----------



## Nonnie

I must stop reading threads like this. I dreamt of birthing guineas last night.


----------



## Neza

Still no pups huh? Driving me crazy just as much as you, I want to see pics of the little ones.


----------



## celicababe1986

Nonnie said:


> I must stop reading threads like this. I dreamt of birthing guineas last night.


lol.....


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Nonnie said:


> I must stop reading threads like this. I dreamt of birthing guineas last night.


ha lmao!!

Im so excited, i brought Tutter inside to see how she is and i placed my fingers on her tummy and.... i felt lil babies moving, it was lovely to feel them moving around, i definatley felt two anyway but i think shes def having more than two!! I read some where that when you can feel ther babies moving the gp isnt long about to have birth, thank god there are finally signs!! tutter maybe the first to go out of all the pregnant animals on this forum!!

heres some pics of her today, during the video i could feel the babies moving!!


















The video is a bit slow uploading!!


----------



## celicababe1986

Like you jimjams lol


----------



## Cavalierlover123




----------



## Cavalierlover123

celicababe1986 said:


> Like you jimjams lol


Thanks lol, i like them too!!


----------



## srhdufe

Cavalierlover123 said:


>


She's huge! hmy:

I hope she has them soon... 
I cant wait!


----------



## Neza

They could be coming any time now by that vid. She is BIG.


----------



## cupcake

She looks just about ready to pop!
Yeah its true about the babies moving, she should have them within the next few days.
also, the less babies they have the bigger the babies are. 
like yr jammies too hehe x


----------



## lau02

well i hope she has them soon. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Marcia

Wow, she's huge!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

I told ye shes huge!!


----------



## Neza

She looks like she swallowed all your other cavies.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Neza said:


> She looks like she swallowed all your other cavies.


Ha thats exactly what she looks like!! i just wanna see these babies!!


----------



## Neza

Me too.


----------



## Gert_89

Hi. lol ive just read through all 11 pages of your posts!! Im quite excited to see the babies lol!! My piggy was about the size of yours she had four lil cuties!!! Wish Tutter all the best from me and my boys riley and orian !!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Thanks so much guys, id say it'l be another few days before we all get to see these babies!!


----------



## lau02

aww she is big, keeping my fingers crossed she has them soon for you and for her.


----------



## Classyellie

I reckon at least 4 babies there! 

Both mine had 4! 

It's great feeling the babies move isn't it


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Classyellie said:


> I reckon at least 4 babies there!
> 
> Both mine had 4!
> 
> It's great feeling the babies move isn't it


Yeah i think theres 4 babies in there too!
Yeah it was the first time for me to feel babies, except for when my sis was pregnant!! lol its amazing..


----------



## Neza

When I gently felt my Gert's sides toward the end I counted four as well and there were four.


----------



## Marcia

Any news today?


----------



## Cavalierlover123

No news today either, i felt things moving on either side of her but i couldnt really make out if it was one baby on each side or if it was a number of them as it was my first time!! I never felt the babies moving inside bear! It was just amazing to feel them moving around inside tutter!!
I think it will be another few days! I dont like waiting tho!


----------



## Neza

If you can feel them moving though I don't think you'll have too long to wait.


----------



## lau02

lets hope it is not going to be too much longer for you . Cant wait to see some pics when she has them.


----------



## Peppa

Hi

I just joined here tday and have just read your whole thread, so exciting, im going to become addicted now waiting for news on these babies, best of luck!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Peppa said:


> Hi
> 
> I just joined here tday and have just read your whole thread, so exciting, im going to become addicted now waiting for news on these babies, best of luck!


Hey, welcome!! I think we'r all addicted to this by now, well i am anyway!
There is still no news of anything going on! Im going to give it 2-3 more days!


----------



## Classyellie

Awww still no babies


----------



## toddy

Do you not have any idea when they mated?
I don't like to disappoint you but movement can be felt from around day 42 so considering they are pregnant for 66 -72 days you could still have a wait.
If you had some idea of mating dates then you would be able to estimate a date better.
It is normal for piggies to double their weight during pregnancy so her size is not unusual.
They will come when they are ready but I know only too well the waiting game is always frustrating.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

toddy said:


> Do you not have any idea when they mated?
> I don't like to disappoint you but movement can be felt from around day 42 so considering they are pregnant for 66 -72 days you could still have a wait.
> If you had some idea of mating dates then you would be able to estimate a date better.
> It is normal for piggies to double their weight during pregnancy so her size is not unusual.
> They will come when they are ready but I know only too well the waiting game is always frustrating.


I dont have any idea because she was put with a male(i thought was a female, bcause i was told by a petshop & never questioned it).
Bear had her babies 6 weeks ago, I was hoping that tutter wasn't preg because she didnt look pregnant when bear was because it would make sense for them both to have there babies at the same time but tutter is showing signs of pregnancy nearly 5-6 weeks later! I seperated steven(male) from the females aprox 8 weeks ago , when Bear started to put on weight and i sexed them all and realised 'Victoria'(the 'female' gp) was a male!
Looks like we'r all going to have to wait a little longer

then that means shes got aprox a week to go because there pregnant for 9 weeks isnt it? why didnt i think this earlier lol


----------



## Fleur

Again I've been really busy for a few days - and was looking forward for news of more babies now I'm back on PF
And we are all still waiting!!!
Glad you've done the math - hopefully not much longer now


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Fleur said:


> Again I've been really busy for a few days - and was looking forward for news of more babies now I'm back on PF
> And we are all still waiting!!!
> Glad you've done the math - hopefully not much longer now


Welcome back, i was wondering where u got too!!
I know, i thought she would have had them by now, if only i did the math a bit earlier then i wouldnt have had myself and all ye waiting! sorry lol:blushing:
So theres aprox a week left then yeah!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Still no babies today..


----------



## celicababe1986

Do you think if we sat on our animals it might make them squeeze the babies out???

Or just down to good out waiting lol


----------



## Cavalierlover123

celicababe1986 said:


> Do you think if we sat on our animals it might make them squeeze the babies out???
> 
> Or just down to good out waiting lol


PMSL maybe its worth a try?? did ur cat still not av them either??
i think there jst tryin to annoy us!!


----------



## lau02

lol i am sure they will have them soon.


----------



## Neza

Still none? Hopefully soon then...


----------



## Cavalierlover123

I went out this morning and tutter looked alot thinner so i looked in the bed part and finally there were babies, she had 5 lil beauties!!

here's some pics of them, there so small..





































No wonder she was so big!!


----------



## lau02

aaw they are lovely and at last, i bet you are over the moon.


----------



## Jazzy

Awww congratulations on your new arrivals - they are beautiful.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 
What a lovely surprise and five too.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Jazzy said:


> Awww congratulations on your new arrivals - they are beautiful.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> What a lovely surprise and five too.


Im so happy there finally here!!
I know i cant believe it!! remember i was saying if she has five i bet u on the gps too lol


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Cavalierlover123 said:


> You beat me on the hamsters,guinea pigs and budgies.. lol but i have 5 rabbits & a cat, if tutter has 5 babies then i'll beat you on the guinea pigs too lol:001_tt2: but its very unlikly that she'l have 5 babies so you win with the hammies a guineas! the hamsters are my bros and the male guinea pig thats getting them pregnant is his too, he lost interest in them so i took over!!


haha i cant believe she had FIVE!! lol because this is her first litter!!


----------



## alyssa_liss

awww yey fimally . not surprised she was huge


----------



## thedogsmother

Congratulations, they are sooooo cute.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

I know there so cute!! i hope she can feed them all
i love that there all tri colour, three of them have a lil fringe like mammy:001_wub:


----------



## Neza

Awww, so cute! Congratulations, five, wow! They are extremely beautiful, you must be so happy. Thanks for the newborn pics, I love them at that age and size.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Neza said:


> Awww, so cute! Congratulations, five, wow! They are extremely beautiful, you must be so happy. Thanks for the newborn pics, I love them at that age and size.


Your very welcome, i just wanted to show off my new additions!! Im so so happy that there finally here, i hated waiting so long!
Again i didnt get to see the labour, but what harm there here and all healthy!!


----------



## Neza

That's what matters. I got to see my Gert's delivery, I was very lucky. But five! That's so nice, I bet they are so fun to pet.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Neza said:


> That's what matters. I got to see my Gert's delivery, I was very lucky. But five! That's so nice, I bet they are so fun to pet. :smiley:


How many did gert have, was it four? I thought Tutter would have 4 but i never thought 5!!
Yeah there so so soft and tiny! i want to hold them all the time, but im leaving mammy and all her babies to bond!


----------



## Neza

Yeah, they are impossible to resist. At least you don't have to worry about interfering too much as the mom doesn't scent bond with her kids. It's so great they are born furred and eyes open, able to eat and drink right away, especially when there are four or five pups. That means there will always be a line-up waiting to get to mom.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Any tips on how to help Tutter feed all her babies?? i just lifted her up and shes so so much smaller now, what should i feed her to give her enough milk to feed all 5 youngsters? any advice would be brill, im just a lil stressed now because theres so many!


----------



## Peppa

Aw no advice sorry but just wanted to say congratulations!! yeaaahhh so cute!


----------



## Marcia

Aww, congratulations 

Their soooooo cute


----------



## Cavalierlover123

thanks!!
Now i have *10 guinea pigs*!! hehe 
when can i sex them does anyone know?
I think i sexed mine first when they were two weeks, then again when they were 3 weeks. is there a younger age?


----------



## Marcia

The males need to be sexed and removed at 3 weeks of age i think


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Yeah i know that from bears litter she had a 1 male & 1 female, but i was just wondering can i sex them earlier, cause now im dying to know what sex they are? lol..


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Heres pics of mammy after:









Daddy:









Baby1: (Female)

















Baby2: (Female)

















Baby3: (Male)

















Baby4: (Female)

















Baby5: (Male)

























All the babies:









LOL im wearing shorts but it looks like im wearing nothing lol


----------



## Classyellie

Wow 5!! Awwww lickle babies at last!  

So cute! I love piggie babies!


----------



## Neza

Soooooo cute, I want to steal them all! I sexed Gert's babies after a week but it wasn't really an issue because I could tell from the way they acted that there was only one boy among the four, plus the girls had narrower faces like the mom and he had big jowls. But of course I had to be sure. Here is a great page that I used at the time.


----------



## Jazzy

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Yeah i know that from bears litter she had a 1 male & 1 female, but i was just wondering can i sex them earlier, cause now im dying to know what sex they are? lol..


I would have thought you could - I think I sexed our babies within a few days of them being born when we had baby piggies a few years ago.:yesnod:


----------



## cupcake

At last! 5 perfect little miniatures of mum. awww i'm all broody now. haha 
xxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123

cupcake said:


> At last! 5 perfect little miniatures of mum. awww i'm all broody now. haha
> xxx


haha :L:L
i love all my lil babies, my family hasn't seen them yet cause there on hols, there coming back this evening tho!
Im going to keep all my lil sweeties!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Ok i have sexed them and there are three females & 2 males, hopefully the other two males will bond with steven and squirt when there 3 weeks, or do u think i should put them together when there 3 weeks of course??


----------



## Neza

Yes, you have to seperate the males from the females at three weeks without fail. At least if you aren't ready to put the boys in with your other adult males they will have each other to be with. That's a nice mix, three sows and two boars, and it's great you are keeping them all.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Neza said:


> Yes, you have to seperate the males from the females at three weeks without fail. At least if you aren't ready to put the boys in with your other adult males they will have each other to be with. That's a nice mix, three sows and two boars, and it's great you are keeping them all.


I know i have to seperate the males from females when there 3 weeks, my question was, would it be a good idea to put all males together or to just keep them in pairs?? i prob didnt phrase the question properly


----------



## Jazzy

I think I would be inclined to just keep the two baby males together on their own if you already have another male bonded pair it might spoil things between them putting two babies with them.


----------



## hazyreality

I've found that 2 boys is ok, 3 or 4 boys isn't!
Girls generally can live in groups as big as you like, but if you already have 2 boys together they could gang up on the babies. If you are going to try them, I would suggest 6-8 weeks not 3 weeks for the babies tho.

*Heidi*


----------



## cupcake

I agree with all the above.

O/T but hazy reality, your piggy sidney looks just like my old girl Chess  x


----------



## Neza

Oh, sorry, I must have read that wrong. But yes, I agree with the others, boys really don't do well beyond having a bonded pair. The adult boars will most likely team up on the young ones, bite their ears, scratch and chase them, it's sad but that's what usually happens. At least you have two brothers, they can be friends for life.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Great guys thanks for the advice, Steven the babies dad is with his son(Squirt) from the first litter and there getting on great!! They never fought!
Im happy everything worked out well, all the males now have friends and wont be left on their own.


----------



## Fleur

Congratulations - I'm glad they are finally here 

WOW - 5 , that's amazing. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

I woke up this morning to find one of my precious babies have passed away !
Im very upset, because she(bella) wasn't showing any signs of dying.. 
RIP bella!!


----------



## Neza

Aww, that's awful, poor Bella. May she RIP...


----------



## Marcia

i'm so sorry 

R.I.P Bella


----------



## alyssa_liss

sorry  
RIP Bella x x x


----------



## Animals548

More babies!! Do you have any pics?


----------



## lau02

so sorry to hear that R I P bella.


----------



## Fleur

Cavalierlover123 said:


> I woke up this morning to find one of my precious babies have passed away !
> Im very upset, because she(bella) wasn't showing any signs of dying..
> RIP bella!!


Sorry to hear you lost one of the little gils.
Rest in Peace Bella.

I think mother nature often knows things we can't see.


----------



## lau02

so sorry RIP bella


----------



## srhdufe

So sorry for your loss... 

Congratulations though... They've been a long time coming! 

I can have them, yes?


----------



## Cavalierlover123

I know, atleast I had Bella for a week anyway!! the poor little thing!!


----------



## emzybabe

what an exciting thread, I had no idea guinea pig pregnancies were so different to rabbit ones!! they are all so beautiful (I love the blacky one mostest tho hehe) 

I remember seeing 5 male guinea pigs in the pets at home adoption bit a few months back, one of them was very dominate and humped and jumped on all the others and there was 1 very shy one. It might be worth trying to bond all 4, just to see how daddy copes, it would be amazing if they all got on.  

Poor bella she did well to last a week if she wasnt quite right. Tutter im sure is a great mum


----------



## srhdufe

How are they getting on??


----------



## Cavalierlover123

There all getting on great! there growing so much.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

another one of my girl babies died yesterday! i dont know why two of them died.. the babies are 3 weeks old now.. 
RIP babba! x x


----------



## srhdufe

Cavalierlover123 said:


> another on of my girls babies died on yesterday! i dont know why two of them died.. the babies are 3 weeks old now..
> RIP babba! x x


Oh no.. Sooo sorry for your loss  *hugs*


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Thanks i cant understand whats happening to them?


----------



## srhdufe

I have no idea...
I've never had guineas so i haven't got a clue... 

Do you have anymore piccies of the babies?


----------



## MurphyMoo

Aww that is so sad  do you have anymore pics of them .. they grow so quickly


----------



## Peppa

aw thats so sad


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Three have died now, i cant understand it, im thinking that they didnt all develope properly when they were born, because there were so many of them.. ?? they seem healthy then when i go out in the morning to feed them i find them dead whats going on?????


----------



## srhdufe

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Three have died now, i cant understand it, im thinking that they didnt all develope properly when they were born, because there were so many of them.. ?? they seem healthy then when i go out in the morning to feed them i find them dead whats going on?????


oh no... Maybe it's some sort of birth defect? 
Can you ask your vet to check the rest over and see?


----------

